# pheasants



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i seen something shocking the other day i was driveing up 159 between kingston and tarlton i seen 25 or so pheasants running across a field mosty all cock birds i drive a semi all around and those are the first ive seen for years it was shoching to see that many together


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

that would never happen with a 12 gauge in my hand lol


----------



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

That's great news.

Pheasants tend to flock together more later in the season. There may have been more hens around than you noticed as they aren't as easy to spot and tend to be more shy than cockbirds.

I've read that the Circleville area and the Scioto river watershed has had allot of conservation (CREP) acres added which makes for a more upland wildlife friendly environment. I'd like to see more of that in N.E. Ohio.



*


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Ive seen quite a few on 159 just north of 56. My parents live not to far from that intersection and we have had some good hunts with two of us limiting out in the past. 

There are quite a few around there. We flush them all the time on the Tarlton coyote drives.


----------

